# Painting Background Blue or Black??



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Wanting to paint background either blue or black. Want peoples opinions & experiences!!

Any photos would be awesome.

I have light colored rocks, med - dark substrate, driftwood & no plants.

One more question, paint the sides of the tank also or just the back?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

My two tanks in "My tanks" have blue and black backgrounds. Have a look.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The sides really depend on the fish ... I usually leave them alone unless keeping skittish fish like discus, satanoperca or dwarves ...


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

what about the backgrounds for SA/CA Cichlids. I notice most people who have these backgrounds have african cichlids, anyone have either on a CA/SA tank??


----------

